# Moving In The Next Month..gonna Be Tough



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I am moving about 15 minutes away from where I currently live and have to move my tanks. I have a 110g(pygos) and a 55g (rhom) that I have to move. I am renting out a moving truck so the actual moving won't be much of a problem, just the pieces in between. Basically in my head I've worked out this..

110g:
#1 Move pygos into buckets. 1st problem is I only have one 5g bucket, so I figure I need at least 3. Where can I buy 5g buckets safe for fish? Then I hook up my filters to the buckets while I tear down my 110g (drain, remove sub, move to truck,should take about half hour max)Load into back of truck.

#2 Transport. Should be 30 mins max. Unload pygos and setup tank again. I can only save about 30g of water from the old tank but I think I'd have enough bb in there to support. Then I have to fill tank with water. I figure I am going to match the temp to the temp of the buckets so I don't have to float them. Would that work? I am also new to using prime (well water), how do I use it? Just fill the tank and prime and I'm good to go? No waiting time?

#3 Hookup everything and net the pygos into the tank. (contigent on matching temps working)

I decided against bagging because I'm afraid of biting through the bags.

Same for my 55g but its just 1 rhom in a bucket.

Also if you have experience doing this and have any pointers, I'm all ears.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wally world or lowe ect will have buckets cheap n lids too. Big tub or trash can with decent lid could come in handy for saving some water. Idk how many or size but full grown rbp 1 or 2 per bucket. Don't feed for least couple days before. I would want 3-4 buckets for 55 & rhom. Fish in one, filter media in two, & least one more for just water. That's least 2-3 buckets of aged water. Wally or bait shop has battery air pumps but doubt you need these less its extremely hot out or your crowding buckets. Need bucket for sub per tank also. Look into a big hose like twice as big as garden hose. It'll drain tanks in minutes. Speed the process up. If its hot you can wrap blankets around buckets n keep em out of sun or hot box of truck as much as possible. If ya use airstone cut slit in side of bucket to hang the pump n rub hose to little hole in middle of lid. Can run multiple hoses from one pump. Or get fancy like CD n use regular plug in air pump n inverter in vehicle. I've hauled fish halfway cross US a few times without any problems in buckets with & without air pumps. Water splashing around in there a little with provide plenty of air most of the time.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd get the large Rubbermaid Totes (example). You can get them up to 31gallons which should be perfect for your fish. You can buy these at any Canadian Tire, Walmart, Rona, etc... As Bruner said, don't feed your fish for a couple days before, have a second bucket for the media and you should be fine.

As for prime, just add a capful and you're good to go.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ever try to move a 31gal or so tote full or even 1/2 full of water? I'm not sayn they won't work. But imo the snap tight lids & round bucket wins every time vs square flimsy tote. Water doesn't seem to splash around as bad in round container. N 1" hole in center of lid won't let none out. I'm used to hauling them in backseats n floorboards though.idk personal preference. GL MPG


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you should save the filter media not the water

Homedepot sells buckets. A clean cooler will aslo work


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Of course he wants to save the media but why not some aged water? That BB in the media needs something to live on doesn't it? You put a cycled filter on a tank with 100% new water n your BB has nothing to live on for couple days. If you save least a few buckets of aged water least that's something for the BB.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If that's the case why isn't everyone doing 90-100% water changes every week? Because your BB would die off


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Ever try to move a 31gal or so tote full or even 1/2 full of water? I'm not sayn they won't work. But imo the snap tight lids & round bucket wins every time vs square flimsy tote. Water doesn't seem to splash around as bad in round container. N 1" hole in center of lid won't let none out. I'm used to hauling them in backseats n floorboards though.idk personal preference. GL MPG


These totes aren't flimsy. I used to use a 31gal 1/2 full. It's about 120lbs so you'd need two people to lift it but it works really well. 1 for the RBPs 1 for all the media and aged water and then get a smaller one for the Rhom. They stack extremely well (and can stack with that weight).


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if you have canister filter just leave the media and water in there, if not canister then put media in a bucket and fill it with tank water. depends on how long the move will take I'd probably just throw in some food in the bucket just to have an ammonia source to keep the BB alive. a 30min plan could turn into few hrs, better safe than sorry.
once you moved the tanks to new place, fill them up with new water (or your old tank water if you manage to bring any over) treat the water and wait for a while to make sure all the chlorine and chloarmine are all removed then turn on the filter, drip your fish to adjust to new water's ph and temperature then add them to their tanks.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

& still not drown everything in 5' radius while driving? I didn't know they had that good of lids. Like I said totes probably just as good I just prefer round buckets for transport. Fish don't seem to get rammed into the corner on stops n starts or corners ect & I like the no leaking part. sh*t fish 12"+ isn't gonna even fit in bucket anyhow n tote or tub would have to be used. I've yet to see a rbp that wouldn't fit in bucket though. If you like tubs better than roll with it.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I have some totes but they are full of crap that would probably mess with my fish. Buckets are also a lot easier to move around. I am gonna fill as many water jugs (the ones used for water coolers) to bring as much water as I can manage, I figure about 30g. I am going to use jps advice and drip, but how long would you think it would take for Prime to treat 100g?

Thanks for all the advice guys..taking a load off my mind.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

no idea how long it would take to treat 100g i'd probably wait 30 minutes or more to be on the safe side, you can just email Seachem and ask them.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

coolers work well i have transported fish for 3 hrs in a cooler. If you have a local dunkin donuts near you they pretty much give away 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a post i did a while back. its just my 2 cents.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199548-transporting-fish-thread/page__p__2690987#entry2690987


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Of course he wants to save the media but why not some aged water? That BB in the media needs something to live on doesn't it? You put a cycled filter on a tank with 100% new water n your BB has nothing to live on for couple days. If you save least a few buckets of aged water least that's something for the BB.


There should be plenty of debris left in the media, gravel... for it to survive on. If he wants to lug 100g to a new house he can go for it but I would just unplug the filter and if it is a cannister just close the valves and move it over. Dechlorinate well, adjust the temp then set it back up.

You should have more filtration if your water has that much crap in it. The majoriy of the debris that the bacteria feed on should be in the substrate of the filter.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Guys I'm in a pickle.

I have been using the drip method for about an hour. I took my half filled buckets, filled them, siphoned out 50%, and just finished filling them again.

Should I net them out of the buckets or just dump them into the tank?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Do whatever is easier. With my back I cant lift so I prefer to net. If your capable, just gently tip the bucket into the tank and let the fish swim out.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

PFury is failing me

Edit: KSLS to the rescue! haha thanks I'll just dump them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

lol I answered!!!!









Hows that Rhom of mine doing anyways:??


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

ksls said:


> lol I answered!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes doing great, grown at least a full inch. A lot easier to feed now too(although he HATES shrimp). I'll snap a pic before I move him tomorrow.


----------

